# Question about Veg-to-bowl



## sdubose (Feb 21, 2012)

I have fed Abbigail this is the past and she loved it. I uses the grain free Grain?Free Natural Dog Food - Veg-To-Bowl - Dr. Harvey's I was wondering if I started using this again would I need to add additional supplements to it to make it a balanced diet or does it stand alone. Of course I add the oil and meat. I am getting so tired of dog food companies and trying to keep up with safety issues and recalls on their products.:smilie_tischkante:


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

Hi Shelly! Mine love this too. Did you see that they have a new "smaller bites" version for little dogs? I haven't tried it yet but it seems like a good idea, since some of those veggies seem a little big in the original version.
If you look at the ingredients list, it does already have calcium and other vitamins added, so as long as you follow the instructions and add the right amounts of protein and oil it should be balanced.
Dr. Harvey's has really good customer service. You can email or call them if you ever have questions. I wanted to know calorie content, and they were very helpful and responsive.
I love Abbigail's pink sweater - so sweet!


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

I would contact the company. I don't think it is AAFCO certified that it is nutritionally balanced (but most "add you own protein" type foods aren't).


----------



## sdubose (Feb 21, 2012)

Thanks Kathleen! I did see the smaller bites version. Started to order it, but Abby does so well on the other, I just ordered the same.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Dog Aware rates Dr. Harvey's as nutritionally incomplete compared to some of the other pre-mixes available like The Honest Kitchen.

DogAware.com: Dog Food Mixes


----------



## mydog (Jan 31, 2013)

I tried Honest Kitchen and little girl was not interested. She is only 7 months and seems to eat for two or so days, and then not interested in food for a couple of days. My vet says as long as she is a healthy weight, not to worry....it's actually better to have a dog on the slim side.

Personally - believe the whole premium dog food industry is a scam to take more money out of your pockets. You can feed you dog much cheaper by cooking for him and he/she will do just as well. Bella just had her desert...a teaspoon of greek yogurt with a topping of unsweetened coconut and minced mango and blueberry. She loved it. Her dinner was chicken breast, minced peas and carrots, some weruva amazing liver mixed in and chicken broth and royal canin kibble. I find when I make home food to put in with certain wet and dry that she likes makes her eat more and is actually cheaper....I also think it is better. I don't eat a processed diet myself...why should my dog. I try to make it as unprocessed as I can.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

mydog said:


> I tried Honest Kitchen and little girl was not interested. She is only 7 months and seems to eat for two or so days, and then not interested in food for a couple of days. My vet says as long as she is a healthy weight, not to worry....it's actually better to have a dog on the slim side.
> 
> Personally - believe the whole premium dog food industry is a scam to take more money out of your pockets. You can feed you dog much cheaper by cooking for him and he/she will do just as well. Bella just had her desert...a teaspoon of greek yogurt with a topping of unsweetened coconut and minced mango and blueberry. She loved it. Her dinner was chicken breast, minced peas and carrots, some weruva amazing liver mixed in and chicken broth and royal canin kibble. I find when I make home food to put in with certain wet and dry that she likes makes her eat more and is actually cheaper....I also think it is better. I don't eat a processed diet myself...why should my dog. I try to make it as unprocessed as I can.


The effects of an unbalanced homecooked diet can be devastating for a puppy. Please make sure you are feeding your little girl a nutritionally complete diet. For example dogs, especially puppies, have a much higher calcium requirement than we do. 

Know What the Best Homemade Diet for Your Pet Is

Calcium & Phosphorous in Dogs* - Chinaroad Lowchens of Australia -


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

I like veg to bowl, but only use it sometimes when I need the convenience of not having to cook veg. fresh. I don't feel safe with it as a full diet, particularly for calcium as the ratio of meat to veg is high and I don't see the calcium powder that would be necessary to correct the ratio. 

My holistic vet sells and likes Honest Kitchen  but my girls don't like it.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

silverhaven said:


> I like veg to bowl, but only use it sometimes when I need the convenience of not having to cook veg. fresh. I don't feel safe with it as a full diet, particularly for calcium as the ratio of meat to veg is high and I don't see the calcium powder that would be necessary to correct the ratio.
> 
> My holistic vet sells and likes Honest Kitchen  but my girls don't like it.


That was the criticism the Dogware review had, that it might not have enough calcium.


----------



## MomosMum (Aug 21, 2012)

mydog said:


> I tried Honest Kitchen and little girl was not interested. She is only 7 months and seems to eat for two or so days, and then not interested in food for a couple of days. My vet says as long as she is a healthy weight, not to worry....it's actually better to have a dog on the slim side.
> 
> Personally - believe the whole premium dog food industry is a scam to take more money out of your pockets. You can feed you dog much cheaper by cooking for him and he/she will do just as well. Bella just had her desert...a teaspoon of greek yogurt with a topping of unsweetened coconut and minced mango and blueberry. She loved it. Her dinner was chicken breast, minced peas and carrots, some weruva amazing liver mixed in and chicken broth and royal canin kibble. I find when I make home food to put in with certain wet and dry that she likes makes her eat more and is actually cheaper....I also think it is better. I don't eat a processed diet myself...why should my dog. I try to make it as unprocessed as I can.


That yogurt cocktail sounds yummy! I'm going to have to try that! I also have an "issue" with commercial dog food. I feed PMR. One of my pups is notoriously finicky & he is FINALLY eating well...and he really enjoys mealtime now.


----------



## MomosMum (Aug 21, 2012)

Ladysmom said:


> The effects of an unbalanced homecooked diet can be devastating for a puppy. Please make sure you are feeding your little girl a nutritionally complete diet. *For example dogs, especially puppies, have a much higher calcium requirement than we do*.
> 
> YES! That's so important! When I homecooked for my pups I used BalanceIt. And PetDiets has good recipes that break down protein & other requirements depending on age and weight. https://secure.balanceit.com/
> 
> I feed Prey Model Raw now...but I still measure everything by the ounce.


----------

